
Trust: Our World in Data - hunglee2
https://ourworldindata.org/trust
======
_glass
Research as taught in my Masters has generally broken away from the big
general quantitative research in values. It is seen as banal results from
banal questions. Trust is an important part of culture and therefore has to be
interpreted in a _rich_ context which is taken away. It makes just sense to
evaluate _trust_ if one takes into account the other values in a cultural
system as its value is just given by the other concurring parts, e.g. honor,
privacy.

------
rodionos
> See source for further details regarding specific survey question.

Can't locate the actual survey questions. Trust is a highly interpretive
concept. It'd be great to see the questions on the survey before diving into
conclusions.

~~~
_glass
See here for the actual questions.

[http://www.worldvaluessurvey.org/WVSDocumentationWV6.jsp](http://www.worldvaluessurvey.org/WVSDocumentationWV6.jsp)

------
miej
I just want to point out the notably inconsistent formatting of the presented
data in this article. It's like a tour de force of how to create misleading
representations from "accurate" data. Specifically, keep an eye out for what
is used as the min/max values on the various axes, as well as interval sizing.

